# Topic suggestion



## demora (Jan 22, 2008)

What about a topic dealing with Infertility? That can be sooooo stressful on a marriage and it doesn't matter if it's him or her is infertile. Just a thought.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Good idea, I think you are right about that.


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would love to see this topic as I have a fear about this...


----------

